# B2620 stall/hesitates



## jwaand (3 mo ago)

I Have a B2620 Kubota, while running it will momentarily Hesitate/stall like the keyis shut off and then turned back on right away. I am not getting off the seat in any manner to activate any saftey switches that I know of. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. If you are operating on a bit of a rough surface and are bouncing a little, a loose seat switch will shut you down if the switch isn't seated properly in it's mount. Has happened to me a couple of times.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum jwaand, try running a temporary hot wire from the battery positive pole on the starter solenoid to the stop solenoid on the injection pump, this will bypass the switch hot wire and show maybe a loose connection to the switch, or the switch is becoming faulty or even a relay is starting to play up, if that doesn't fix the problem, we will look further.


----------

